# Here are some new trick ideas.....



## GSDAlphaMom (Jul 20, 2010)

Check out this mal and all of his tricks:


----------



## Miss Molly May (Feb 19, 2010)

We loved it thank you for sharing!!!!


----------



## FG167 (Sep 22, 2010)

Awesome! That dog's face/shape and mannerisms reminded me very much of Madix!!!  Some more things to work on for sure (we are currently working on the play bow)!


----------



## DharmasMom (Jul 4, 2010)

Awesome!!! I really loved the piggy back ride!!


----------



## Rerun (Feb 27, 2006)

too cute, looks just like Dante but his tail doesn't curl like that


----------



## GSDLongTimer (Feb 13, 2011)

Fun video!


----------



## KatieStanley (Apr 27, 2010)

Love it!


----------



## lovethebreed (Feb 13, 2011)

I wish I had the time to teach my dog so many tricks!


----------



## slefferd (Jan 11, 2011)

wow! Awesome tricks! How old is your dog?

My favorite part is the smile on your face when he does his tricks! Great video!


----------



## Whiteshepherds (Aug 21, 2010)

Great video! Did anyone else have the urge to go outside and teach their dog jump on their back after watching it??


----------

